# The Lewis Zoo



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 1, 2005)

My boy piggies

Porky the Pigster (is an abbinesian mix)






Moppy (a long haired Silkie/Sheltie breed)









Duster (He is Moppy's identicalbrother)









Checker (Abbinesian mix)












Gizmo (Checkers brother)






Prince Fluffykins (abbinesian mix Gizmo and Checkers uncle) He is my baby


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 1, 2005)

My girl piggies

Autumn (Abbinessian mix and Patches is her sister)











Blizzard (Abbinessian mix and her sister is Scruffles and Holly Their dad is Prince)












Harriette (Peuvian/sheltie mix)
















Holly (abbinessian mix) She died in my Arms on Jan 10th. She was only 3 weeks old.












MuMu (Abbinessian mix)











Patches (Abbinessian mix and Autumn is her sister Their aunt and uncle is Prince and Peanut)


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 1, 2005)

My girls again

Peanut (Prince Fluffykins is her brother, Checkers and Gizmo is her sons)

She had 5 babies that were born here at our home.





Peanut and Abby were best friends. She would go and talk to her through the cages grids














Princess Fluffykins (Abbinessian mix)


























Sometimes she would sleep and never realized that everyone is wheekingfor veggies. She has had us in scare many times thinking she passedaway in her sleep. There were times where I could pet her whilesleeping and she never knew.








Scruffles (Abbinessian mix)















Weezer (Abbnissian mix and her mom is Peanut , her brothers are Gizmo, Checkers, King, Kiara, Simba, and Furby)


----------



## ruka (Jul 1, 2005)

Your piggies are so cute.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 1, 2005)

Our doggie

Samantha (golden retriever/german shepard mix) She is now 6yrs old. Jen (cirrustwi) can tell you how sweet she is.

Samantha and Thumper trying to figure out a secret.






Samantha loves chewing up my 2 liter pepsi bottles when I finish it off.





Isn't she pathetic or what






She was waiting for one of our piggies named Muffy to have her babies.






She is trying to figure out what Bella is doing






This is what Samantha does when she is in big trouble. How can you resist her face and stay mad at her.







Bella who is a cocker/beagle mix. We had to rehome her because shewould not potty train and she never listened either. We almost gotevicted because of it. I still miss her and so does Samantha. Samanthatook her in the second she came into our home as her daughter.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 1, 2005)

Least but not last 

Abby 

This is Abby's best friend. She can not be separated from this teddybear of hers. She goes through a separation anxietywhen the bear is taken from her.





I made a hammock with a hand towel She loves it until she chewed the corners up.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y55/isaacshaven/Isaac/th_AbbysHammock1.jpg

She was just only 2 mos old and she looked like a monster.







I love this picture of her. She looks like she is ready to attack someone behind the camera.





Thumper

Thumper would use his litter pan as a bed and use the igloo as a litter box. She was 2 mos there too.





Thumper resting after a long hours of fun time with the piggies, Abbyand Samantha.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 1, 2005)

I like Harriette, she is reallllly cute!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 2, 2005)

Thank you. She is my drama queen. She bosses allthe girls around. Checkers is mammas boy. He comes to me when he wantsto be picked up and chew up my shirt.


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 2, 2005)

aww what a cute bunch you have!! soo adorable! aww bless them i love all your pics! thanks for showing us all!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 2, 2005)

Gorgeous piggies! I love guinea pigs, they are just so much fun! - Jan


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 2, 2005)

Yes they are. They can be a handfull if you have alot and try feeding them veggies without them knocking eachother over.


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 2, 2005)

There's that sweet baby Abby. I STILLhaven't gotten pictures posted of her, but they are coming, when I getback from house-sitting at my brother's house. She's such adoll, but also quite the escape artist! She's always gettingout of her cage. I have to get something different for thedoor.

Samantha is such a sweetheart. I completely fell in love with her. I might have to start a dognapping plan.

OMG, those piggies are nuts!!! They all squeal and beg at the sides of the cages when Angel brings out the carrots.

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 2, 2005)

Oh no you will not dognap Sammie. No that is DJs baby and he will be heart broken if ya take her. 

So Abby is being a bad girl. She never excaped out of her cage living with us at the time. 

Yeah I love it when the squeal like that.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 2, 2005)

>


This picture is priceless!! i LOVE the little pony tail!!


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 2, 2005)

Oh I love the piggies pictures! Makes me miss my little piggies and their wheeks lol.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 2, 2005)

Awwwwwww You should try and adopt some. My friend helps out with ARL with guinea pigs that come and go.


----------



##  (Oct 20, 2005)

I had a cat once that didnt like to use the litter box. he used to go in the bathtub and do his business in the drain.


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Oct 20, 2005)

I love the piggies!! I never knewthere were so many breeds of them. I miss having guinea pigsbut there life are just too short and I would get so sad over thempassing on.

Cristy


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Oct 20, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> >
> 
> 
> This picture is priceless!! i LOVE the little pony tail!!


ILMB I have to agree. How precious! There is so many beautiful animalsin the Lewis Zoo. I just love little piggies and thisthreadmakes me so want some of my own!

Vickie


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 20, 2005)

Thank you . I forgot that I had this old oldhomethread until 6unny brought it up. I have just a MeatHead homethreadall about our flemmie. But hey this one is here too.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Oct 20, 2005)

*6unnylov3r wrote:*


> I had a cat once that didnt like to use the litter box. heused to go in the bathtub and do his business in the drain.


The relevance being what? I cannot believe you was so rude to SPM and then you do this. Just what is that about?


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 20, 2005)

I was trying to figure that out Daisy. I don't know but I knwo that this person had some chat.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 20, 2005)

*DaisyNBuster wrote:*


> *6unnylov3r wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I had acat once that didnt like to use the litter box. he used to go in thebathtub and do his business in the drain.
> ...




This confused me too.

-Carolyn


----------



## doodle (Oct 20, 2005)

All your animals are adorable! I especially love thelong-haired piggies, and of course, the bunnies.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 20, 2005)

Thank you I love long hairs. She is our firstlong haired one and she is the biggest drama queen and a big pig too.She now weighs 3.02lbs.


----------



## sfritzp (Oct 20, 2005)

*I think this is the post 6unnyluv3r was responding to 
re: cat in the bathtub - am I right 6unnyluv3r?


SweetPeasMommie wrote*


> Thumper would use his litter pan as a bed and use the igloo as a litter box. She was 2 mos there too.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 20, 2005)

Well if he was then why not him posting the pic or commenting something about it.


----------



## sfritzp (Oct 20, 2005)

I don't know SPM - maybe (s)he didn't notice it was posted in July? Can't answer for them - 
but I will tell you that Thumper is SOOOOOOOOO cute!! I love the face! 
"HEY! I'm trying to go to the BATHROOM here, 'ya mind?!?"


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Oct 20, 2005)

You're animals are all sooo cute!! Ican't get over how adorable the guinea pigs are. Sooobeautiful!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 20, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## AnnaS (Oct 21, 2005)

I really like your dog, I want tohave one like that too. And piggies are adorable.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Oct 21, 2005)

Your animals are all very beautiful. I love your doggies the most


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Oct 21, 2005)

*sfritzp wrote: *


> *I think this is the post 6unnyluv3r was responding to
> re: cat in the bathtub - am I right 6unnyluv3r?
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe you didn't read what 6unny put in Tina's thread. I think thewords she used was hijack so...if SPM hijacked Tina's threadthen whats6unny doing on here .

:dunno:Ijust wondered thats all howthey could be so rude and thendo the same here.

Vickie

*EDIT*: Pleaseignore what I just said. I've seen this has allbeen blown up elsewhere and ended. I don't want it carrying on andspoiling SPM's thread.


----------



## bluebird (Oct 21, 2005)

Love the piggies pictures.My so has a pair ofsatins we bought to show at the fair.they are soo cute i willeventually put them on my website.bluebird


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 21, 2005)

Cool hey you guys can talk about things in yourlife in my thread. I have no problems with that. I care about peoplenot backstabbing.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 22, 2005)

WEll I am now down to 6 guinea pigs, 1 bun and 1dog. WE rehomed many of the piggers becuase we had to put them in ourbedroom since my husbands parents moved in with us. Just few days aftermom passed away we rehomeda few more so we are down to 6. Ithink 6 is a great number for piggies. I will be neutering Checkers mybig boy and put him with the 3 girls we have which is Harriette,Autumn, and Patches. Prince and Porky will be going to a new home nextmonth. A good friend of mine runs a wonderful rescue and she took in afew of mine. But she said that she kept Princess and will be keepingthe 2 boys that are going to be rehomed next month. 

I still miss them but they got more attention now since we have been sobusy dealing with mom's death and his grandmothers death. This monthand last month is horable. His mom passed away on Sept 27th then 2weeks later on October 14th her mother passed away. So 2 funerals in a2month period. WE have been moving furnintures out of grams house intoour apt. so everything is going haywire and crazy.

Angel and MeatHead.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 22, 2005)

You have beautiful animals.

I an not really a guinea pig person, but this one is justADORABLE!:inlove:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 22, 2005)

She is my baby and I love her. She is so lazyall the time and I get a bit irratated but how can you be mad at ananimal especially Harriettes cute face. lol


----------

